# KILLING SAM FOREVER – Sam Crichton returns to haunt his killer.



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

*Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick-

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*
A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

*Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167082
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago.* His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

Jerome Millar thinks he killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago. His life is turned on its head when Sam suddenly reappears. Sam threatens to expose Jerome as a murderer and serial philanderer. Jerome hires an assassin to kill Sam. The tension mounts when Jerome discovers that his latest lover is Sam's wife, and Sam - shocked by his wife's infidelity - doubles his efforts to gain his revenge.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.
*
When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin.* Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin*. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin*. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin*. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin.* Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.*

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin. Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*A poignant, psychological thriller that tells of murder, deceit and revenge.

When Jerome Millar discovers that Sam Crichton - a man he thought he'd killed thirty years previously - is alive and wants retribution, he's concerned, and hires an assassin.* Sam, meanwhile, discovers that his wife is sleeping with Jerome. Shocked by his wife's infidelity and the shooting of a friend - where the bullet was clearly intended for him - Sam fast tracks his plan for Jerome's demise.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Jerome Millar thought he'd killed Sam Crichton thirty years ago*. But Sam's alive and wants his retribution. They meet. Sam demands £5 million from Jerome - paid into a charity. Jerome tells Sam to take a walk, and hires an assassin. When Sam discovers his wife his sleeping with Jerome, he kick starts his own plan for Jerome's demise, and battle commences.

Killing Sam Forever
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-Sam-Forever-ebook/dp/B008AVXAMQ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/169660
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/killing-sam-forever-nick-wastnage/1008023967?ean=2940033279678


----------

